# CZ 100 / CZ 110 need advise.



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi from Portugal.
I was going to order a cz 110 for 495,00€ here in Portugal until i noticed that the cz 100 and cz 110 have been removed from the CZUB website.
I emailed them to know the reason why of such a fact and they answer me today:
"Dear Sir,
Thank you for your interest in products of Ceska zbrojovka a.s. 
The reason why the CZ 100 and CZ 110 are not anymore on our company website is very simple, production of these models has been discontinued and our company website displays only models which are currently manufactured. 
Anyway, there are still some CZ 100 and CZ 110 models on our company stock and of course also sufficient number of spare parts. 

Yours faithfully,

Milan Kubele
Marketing
Ceska Zbrojovka a.s.,
Uhersky Brod
Czech Republic"

Here is my question, I love the cz 110 features but should I bought a gun that have been already discontinued? 
Thank you and sorry for my poor english.:smt083


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

jmg,

Don't apologise for your English as it is far better than most peoples Portuguese. Interesting to learn that the cZ 100 and 110 are discontinued. Purchasing a discontinued model always raises a question. I have a number of cZs and have never had a problem with any of them. However, I do not have a 100. The 110 was never available over here. Yoiu could always purchase some spare parts and keep them in the event of a problem sometime in the future. More than that, I would question purchasing a 100 or 110 in any case. I have read the triggers on the 100 and 110 are very long and gritty and this reason has kept several freinds from purchasing them. I am only speaking from what I have heard and read and have not had the opportunity shoot one. Good luck.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you Tekarra.
I´m just afraid of problems that will probably happen after the end of the warranty. I think it will be a problem to fix the gun. 
All manufacturers should do as Taurus and offer a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry to get this topic to the front page again but I just want to share with all the CZ lovers my feelings about teh CZ 110.
Indeed yesterday I finally managed to handle the CZ 110.
The action is smooth, it has a good balance and the finish is the one we are use to from CZ.
Now I just have to wait for about a mounth to get the paper work ready.
With some luck I will shoot the gun for my birthday(In August....).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well all I can say is good luck and I hope it all works out for you. I have never shot either one but I do like CZ pistols.:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Here is one review of the CZ100, of course whatever works best for you matters the most

http://www.madogre.com/Interviews/CZ100_Review.htm


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Here is one review of the CZ100, of course whatever works best for you matters the most
> 
> http://www.madogre.com/Interviews/CZ100_Review.htm


Thank you for the information.
The CZ 100 and CZ 110 are diferents. While the 100 is the known DAO with the looong trigger, the 110 is a classic DA/SA, with decocker.
So the 110 has a short pull in SA and can be carried with an ammo loaded and the stricker at rest (DA).


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Hello jmg,

It sounds as though you bought the 110.
After you shoot it, be sure to post your comments and post photos as well.

Cheers


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I will have to wait one mounth before the paper work get ready.
Things are like this in Portugal.
But I´m sure I will be a happy CZ shooter by july/august.


----------

